# Trunk Bag Suggestions Please



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

I have a Tubus rear rack and I'd like to add a small to medium sized trunk bag for commuting/tooling around. Enough to hold a camera and be able to shed layers of clothes.

Most of the bags I've seen attach with velcro strips that wrap around the rack. I'd like something a little more durable (perhaps straps with buckles) but not as intricate as one manufacturer (Topeak) that requires a quick release plate to be mounted to the rack. I want to be able to keep the rack basically clear for other things.

Any ideas?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used an Avenir bag that has velcro straps for almost three years on my daily commute. Out of the saddle bike slinging sprints, rough roads, etc, never an issue with the bag coming off the rack. If you get a rack bag, put a jogger reflective belt around it. It gives you 270 degrees of passive visibility.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

You bought a very nice rack by the way, their probably the best on the market.

Trunk bags can vary in prices depending on how much you want to spend. Personally I think the best trunk bag on the market is the Topeak MTX series, you can go on their website and find the right size then shop the internet for the best price. 

Obviously being a high quality bag will cost more, but I have a feeling you bought the Tubus because you wanted the best rack when you could have bought racks for half the price, thus I would be surprise if you wanted a cheap bag like the Performance brand or the Avenir and others out there. And the Topeak does offer an optional rain cover for their trunk bags to make sure water doesn't seep through. BUT if you'll be hauling a lap top or some other electronic device in the bag I would put it in a plastic zip lock bag or some sort or thing like that just to be extra safe.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it mostly the attatchment method that you`re concerned about? You might think about looking for a non-bike bag (camera bag, diaper bag, soft sided cooler, etc) that fits your needs, then bolt a few latching pannier hooks to it. I did that with a few bags to secure them to the "goalpost" behind my front platform rack. Quick and easy remove/install, can`t bounce off, looks clean. I bought extra Lone Peak clips from Thetouringstore (not on the website, but available for 8mm or 10mm tubing if you call).


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

This guy looks pretty good:

Lezyne Trunk Caddy/Trunk Caddy EX | Backcountry.com

Buckle attachment, medium size, quality construction. Lezyne applies some pretty good thinking to most things they design.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Check out the Moots Tailgator system. 
You can use 1 or 2 bags or just bungee stuff on the bag frame.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Banjo Brothers trunk bag is nice quality and relatively inexpensive. I got one from a LBS for only about $30. It attaches with Velcro straps, but they are much sturdier and more secure than most I have seen. It is similar in size and design to the Lezyne model.

Rack Top Bags


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I would get a commuter pannier (one-sided). Arkel makes a great one, as do Carradice and Ortlieb.

Respectively:

1) Commuting bike pannier from Arkel

2) bike bureau commuter pannier

3) View Ortlieb Products \\ Bicycle Commuter/RackTop Bags at http://www.ortliebusa.com

I have all three. My easy favorite (especially if I'm transporting my laptop) is the Arkel.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I've had an Arkel Tailrider for years and years. I can attest to its durability and day-to-day utility. 

Yes, it has velcro mounting straps. No, they aren't cheesy POS. I'm going on six years with this bag and they still hold it firmly to my Tubus Cosmo.

It holds lots of stuff too. Ordinarily, there's a hardcover novel in there on the bottom.










And it doesn't look like a big black shoebox on the back of the bike.


----------



## Eiron (Sep 9, 2006)

I use both a nice Mountainsmith rack trunk (unfortunately no longer available) & a more basic *Jandd "Economy" rack trunk*. Both use velcro straps, but the Jandd also has a buckle fastener at the front of the bag that allows additional securing to the upright/backstop of the rack.

The Jandd is a bit bigger than the Mountainsmith, but not as big (or as nice looking!) as Bruce's Arkel.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Btw, the Topeak MTX system is indeed pretty sweet. But I'm a Tubus fanboi, so that option is out the window.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> Btw, the Topeak MTX system is indeed pretty sweet. But I'm a Tubus fanboi, so that option is out the window.


Well at least you're devoted to the best rack on the market!! I have one too if that matters.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

brucew said:


> And it doesn't look like a big black shoebox on the back of the bike.


That`s always nice. What`s with the obsesion for black cordura that all outdoor gear manufacturers seem to share, anyway? Aside from the stupid stealth ninja aspect, I could really do without that solar oven effect warming my bologna and mayo sandwiches while I ride


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

rodar y rodar said:


> What`s with the obsession for black cordura


You can get a trunk bag in any color you want as long as its black. If you want something other than a trunk bag, you can get it in any material you want as long as its canvas. 

/see my eoGear thread.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

wooglin said:


> You can get a trunk bag in any color you want as long as its black. If you want something other than a trunk bag, you can get it in any material you want as long as its canvas.
> 
> /see my eoGear thread.


Carradice makes a trunk bag in canvas. 

Black canvas.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

froze said:


> Well at least you're devoted to the best rack on the market!! I have one too if that matters.


I have three.

Best one is the Airy ... titanium. Man that thing seems to weigh about as much as a bottle cage. It's art.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DrRoebuck said:


> I have three.
> 
> Best one is the Airy ... titanium. Man that thing seems to weigh about as much as a bottle cage. It's art.


I went with the heavy duty one made of chromoly called the Cargo Classic rack, supposedly it will hold something like 85 pounds, but I only put about half that much weight on it. I think I may have went a bit too far when I got it, but at least I have the peace of mind that it will never break while on a long tour!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> What`s with the obsesion for black cordura that all outdoor gear manufacturers seem to share, anyway?


Because it's so slimming?













rodar y rodar said:


> I could really do without that solar oven effect warming my bologna and mayo sandwiches while I ride


Ah! There's the problem right there. Switch to mustard.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

For tooling around purposes I found at wally world a Schwinn rack bag for $25.00 what surprised me is, the side pockets unzip and out pops a small pannier off each side for additional medium/small items. I haven't tested waterproofing it's not an issue for me. It holds 2 spare tubes, pump, camera, 2 bottled waters, small tool kit, and small tripod, 2 pair of shorts, 2 shirts, undies, socks without using the flipout bags. the flip out bag holds my 10.1 netbook in it's case perfectly.


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I use a Jandd duffle. It seems to be limitless on the amount of stuff that will go in. The + of velcro is that it unfastens instantly when going to the market.


----------

